# Anyone know Bonheur poodles Illinois?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have seen their web site and their dogs look lovely. I have no idea if they do health testing or if they do all of the recommended health testing. I would certainly ask about it and ask if their results are on OFA or if they'd send you scanned copies via email.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Poodle House got hers from Bonheur so you might want to check with her.

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/1734-hennys-poodles-information.html


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Schnauzerpoodle, I wonder if you put the wrong link up there?  Henny's Poodles has a lot of negative comments about it in the thread you linked to.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Scroll all the way to the msg#9, you will see a member Poodle House who said she got her red mini from this breeder.


----------

